# Songs that you absolutely love the lyrics to



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2019)

What are some of you guys favorite lyrics? One of my all time favorites is Time by Pink Floyd, it’s masterful art to me. The song begins with a young individual who’s taking time for granted but soon finds that he has wasted 10 years of his life and the rest of the song is about him trying to catch up with the time he has lost. Just so great.


----------



## LeFay (Sep 6, 2019)

Berserker by Beast In Black. The song itself is kind of hit miss. But I love the lyrics for both their simplicity and their ability to convey the ferocity of ones inner warrior. Although I'll be honest I feel like the song was inspired by the anime Berzerk. A close second would be Jeremy by Pearl Jam.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2019)

LeFay said:


> Berserker by Beast In Black. The song itself is kind of hit miss. But I love the lyrics for both their simplicity and their ability to convey the ferocity of ones inner warrior. Although I'll be honest I feel like the song was inspired by the anime Berzerk. A close second would be Jeremy by Pearl Jam.


Jeremy is an amazing song. 18 And Life by Skid Row is very similar and has great lyrics too, you should definitely listen to it if you haven’t.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 6, 2019)

The lyrics to 99 Red Balloons by Nena are really dark, but I like them.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The lyrics to 99 Red Balloons by Nena are really dark, but I like them.


Now that’s a phenomenal song


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 6, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Now that’s a phenomenal song


My favorite part is the ending. The last few lines just really resonated with me.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 6, 2019)

My favorite song lyrics come from a song called Six, by Sleeping at Last. I relate way too much with this song. The line ‘Oh God, I’m so tired of being afraid’ is literally me, every day.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> My favorite song lyrics come from a song called Six, by Sleeping at Last. I relate way too much with this song. The line ‘Oh God, I’m so tired of being afraid’ is literally me, every day.


Oh man what a beautiful song, thank you for sharing this <3


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 6, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Oh man what a beautiful song, thank you for sharing this <3



I’m happy to share! I have more gorgeous songs from this artist, so feel free to shoot me a message if you want to hear more. The entire Enneagram album (where Six is from) is super good!


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 7, 2019)

There's a couple of songs I really relate to in terms of lyrics.
Though, I mostly relate them to chapters in my life, even ones that haven't yet happened.
Whilst that's strange...it makes sense to me.
Here goes, then:

Phil Collins- 'Take Me Home' (my 'depression' song)
The Tornados- 'Telstar' (my 'happy but still with a hint of sadness' song)
Elton John- 'Rocket Man' (my 'I'm gay and depressed and most don't know or understand' song)
Richard Marx- 'Right Here Waiting' (my 'love, yet still sad' song)
Willie Nelson- 'Crazy' (my heartbreak song)
Peter Gabriel- 'Modern Love' (my 'searching for romance and how it's not worked out too well' song)
U2- 'I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For' (my 'I'm still trying to find the piece of me that's missing' song)
Genesis- 'Land Of Confusion' (my 'life is difficult, but the point is to get through it and change it for the better' song)
Genesis- 'Follow You, Follow Me' (The song I want played at my wedding, if I have one, that is)
Meat Loaf- 'Bat Out Of Hell' (my 'I relate to this in a few ways and want it played at my funeral' song)


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 7, 2019)

There's a few

The Beatles: Fool on the Hill
____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Day after day, alone on a hill
The man with the foolish grin is keeping perfectly still
But nobody wants to know him
They can see that he's just a fool
And he never gives an answer

But the fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down
And the eyes in his head
See the world spinning 'round

Well on the way, head in a cloud
The man of a thousand voices talking perfectly loud
But nobody ever hears him
Or the sound he appears to make
And he never seems to notice

But the fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down
And the eyes in his head
See the world spinning 'round

And nobody seems to like him
They can tell what he wants to do
And he never shows his feelings

But the fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down
And the eyes in his head
See the world spinning 'round

He never listens to them
He knows that they're the fools
They don't like him

The fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down
And the eyes in his head
See the world spinning 'round
_________________________________________________________________________________

Phil Vassar: Just Another Day in Paradise

__________________________________________________________________________________
The kids screaming, phone ringing
Dog barking at the mailman bringing
That stack of bills - overdue
Good morning baby, how are you?
Got a half hour, quick shower
Take a drink of milk but the milk's gone sour
My funny face makes you laugh
Twist the top on and I put it back
There goes the washing machine
Baby, don't kick it.
I promise I'll fix it
Long about a million other things

Well, it's ok. It's so nice
It's just another day in paradise
Well, there's no place that
I'd rather be
Well, it's two hearts
And one dream
I wouldn't trade it for anything
And I ask the lord every night
For just another day in paradise

Friday, you're late
Guess we'll never make our dinner date
At the restaurant you start to cry
Baby, we'll just improvise
Well, plan B looks like
Dominoes' pizza in the candle light
Then we'll tippy toe to our room
Make a little love that's overdue
But somebody had a bad dream
Mama and daddy
Can me and my teddy
Come in to sleep in between?

Yeah it's ok. It's so nice.
It's just another day in paradise.
Well, there's no place that
I'd rather be
Well, it's two hearts
And one dream
I wouldn't trade it for anything
And I ask the lord every night
For just another day in paradise

Well, it's ok. It's so nice.
It's just another day in paradise.
Well, there's no place that
I'd rather be
Two hearts
And one dream
I wouldn't trade it for anything
And I ask the lord every night
For just another day in paradise

For just another day in paradise
Well, it's the kids screaming. The phone ringing
Just another day
Well, it's Friday. You're late
Oh yeah, it's just another day in paradise
__________________________________________________________

The list goes on by these are 2 things that come to mind.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

I can't seem to get Country Roads by John Denver out of my head. I blame the Fallout 76 trailer for that Song.

_COUNTRY ROADS, TAKE ME HOOOOOME.
TO THE PLAAAAAACE.
I BELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG, WEST VIRGINAAAAAAAAA,
MOUNTAIN MAAAAMAAAAAA,
TAAAAAAAAAAKE MEEEEEE, HOOOOOOOOOOOME.
COUNTRY ROOOOOOOOOOAAAAADS._


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 20, 2019)

Pink Floyd:
- Sheep
- Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun
- Wish You Were Here
- Echoes
- Time
- Bike

Rainbow:
- Stargazer
- Gates Of Babylon

Overkill - I hate

Grave Digger - Avalon


There would be many more, but these came into my mind


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 20, 2019)

Under the bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers. It's so close to my heart it hurts. I was 14 when I first heard it. I used to wander around the streets of London after dark, feeling so alone and this song touched my soul. I was so lonely.


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 20, 2019)

One of my favorite bands. Gotta geek out and play a lyrics video.

[


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 20, 2019)

Literally any song from Marina's first two albums has great lyrics imo. If I had to choose I'd say Oh No! has my favorite lyrics for the dissonance between the happy music and the depressing lyrics (Don't do love, don't do friends; I'm only after success), general sass (Maybe it is all a test - cause I feel like I'm the worst, so I always act like I'm the best), and her fear of becoming a "self fulfilled prophecy" and being turned into another bland pop star while trying to convince herself that it's what she wants (I know exactly what I want and who I wanna be).


----------



## Keefur (Oct 20, 2019)

Simon and Garfunkle wrote some great songs, like Bridge over Troubled Water, The Boxer, and El Condor Pasa.


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 20, 2019)

Here's mine:




To be honest I never really pay that much attention to lyrics, my focus is all on the beat which is the one to truly provoke my feels. This song's are in good part clearly about sex, but the very last phrase really sticks with me: "We're howling forever". That paired with the gloomy rhythm really gives me a feeling of loneliness. Under that perspective the lyrics, to me personally, talk about anger and lovelessness



AceQuorthon said:


> Time by Pink Floyd


Excellent taste. Time truly is a memento to value one's time


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2019)

U2 - Elevation
Disturbed - Sound of Silence
Katy Perry - Fireworks, I Kissed A Girl
LeAnn Rimes - Can't Fight The Moonlight
Taylor Swift - Shake it Off


----------



## Groggy (Oct 23, 2019)

A few of them would include:
Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues
Joni Mitchell/Judy Collins - Both Sides Now
Iron Maiden - Afraid to Shoot Strangers
Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
The Supremes - You Can't Hurry Love
Shaman - Fairy Tale
Steely Dan - Glamour Profession

And my personal favorite:
Queensrÿche - Silent Lucidity


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 27, 2019)

Most of the lyrics from 'VNV nation' are awesome! My favourite being from one of the 'Rubicons' they did!

"Only Embers now smoulder, where bridges once burned"


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 11, 2019)

This one:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 11, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> This one:


Classic Venom <3


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Classic Venom <3


\m/


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 12, 2019)

Almost all of Zack Hemsey's song's have amazing lyrics. My personal favorite is from his song, "The Pursuit of Knowledge". 

The sun was scattered through the colored glass
The floor was stained as light enveloped in a bath
And shadows on the wall from piles of books were cast
With rows that formed an aisle in through which I passed
These the quarters of a recluse whom I'd come to ask
About the origin of wisdom he was said to have
To get the story of "the man who knows more than any", or so I read
He welcomed me to sit with affection and then he said:
"Since I was seven I've traveled the globe through words
Set on a mission to devour all I could learn
I've studied the writings of the greatest minds you've heard
Discovered the tenets that the finest thinkers observed
The more I gained, the more that I sought to earn
The more I attained, the hotter the fire burned
With every book I finished another was there to serve
For every text I read there were pages still left to turn
I've learned from all the migrants and drifters to whom I'd listen
Philosophers and soldiers whose knowledge I would solicit
I know histories of nations I'll never have chance to visit
Complexities of science and language with great precision
But in the end I've seen nothing of what's been given
This life that I've employed, while I love it, it has its limits
The failing I regret, though it's painful, I must admit it
For everything I know of this world, I never lived it"
A silence hung for a moment's thought
As echoes from the room decayed and tapered off
And there we sat reflecting, was it all for naught?
Until I spoke in earnest with this brief remark
I said that "while it's evident your knowledge is rivaled by much shrewdness
I've never met a man with such wisdom who's so foolish"
Then he grinned and he chuckled and asked if I
Would speak on what I'd seen through my travels, so I replied:
"I've seen the treasure that waits for a man to find
I've seen the consequence when the sun and the moon combine
I've seen the peaks of mountains that reach out and touch the sky
The struggle to survive and the desert where dreams have died
I've seen the best and the worst that we try to hide
The salt of the earth and the evil of humankind
I've seen the wrecked and ravaged and scavengers rummage through debris
And those that searched in hope, finding meaning where none once used to be
And some that stormed the beaches
Some that pledged allegiance
Some that scorched the earth for motives that they don't agree with
Seen some get lost among the current of their grievance
While the tide of death and birth left some speechless
I've seen love bring some to their knees
And some lift hearts when they smile for no reason
I've seen fairytale endings to believe in
And now I see a man who'd see the same if he'd but seize it"




Also these are pretty good:


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 20, 2020)

The Way You Look Tonight- by Frank Sinatra. This is how I felt when I saw my boyfriend on our first date. It was just so magical I was like "This man is so handsome in every way I don't know what to do I'm going to explode!" and I think that every time I see him.

Some day, when I'm awfully low
When the world is cold
I will feel a glow just thinking of you
And the way you look tonight

Yes, you're lovely, with your smile so warm
And your cheeks so soft
There is nothing for me but to love you
And the way you look tonight

With each word your tenderness grows
Tearin' my fear apart
And that laugh, wrinkles your nose
Touches my foolish heart

Lovely, never, never change
Keep that breathless charm
Won't you please arrange it?
'Cause I love you
A-just the way you look tonight

And that laugh that wrinkles your nose
It touches my foolish heart
Lovely, don't you ever change
Keep that breathless charm
Won't you please arrange it?
'Cause I love you
A-just the way you look tonight

Mm, mm, mm, mm,
Just the way you look tonight


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 21, 2020)

Though I've tried before to tell her
Of the feelings I have for her in my heart
Every time that I come near her
I just lose my nerve
As I've done from the start
Every little thing she does is magic
Everything she do just turns me on
Even though my life before was tragic
Now I know my love for her goes on
Do I have to tell the story
Of a thousand rainy days since we first met
It's a big enough umbrella
But it's always me that ends up getting wet
Every little thing she does is magic
Everything she do just turns me on
Even though my life before was tragic
Now I know my love for her goes on
I resolve to call her up a thousand times a day
And ask her if she'll marry me in some old fashioned way
But my silent fears have gripped me
Long before I reach the phone
Long before my tongue has tripped me
Must I always be alone?
Every little thing she does is magic
Everything she do just turns me on
Even though my life before was tragic
Now I know my love for her goes on
[Every little thing she does is magic
Everything she do just turns me on
Even though my life before was tragic
Now I know my love for her goes on
Every little thing
Every little thing
Every little thing
Every little thing
Every little
Every little
Every little
Every little thing she does
Every little thing she does
Every little thing she does
Every little thing she does
Thing she does is magic
Every little thing
Every little thing
Every little thing she does is magic magic magic
Magic magic magic
Every little thing she does is magic
Everything she do just turns me on
Even though my life before was tragic
Now I know my love for her goes on


----------



## Deathless (Jan 23, 2020)

I absolutely love the lyrics to Dream Theater's Dance of Eternity! 





Ok in all seriousness, I love the lyrics to anything from Flying Colors or songs like these (putting them in a spoiler because there's a lot):


Spoiler



















There's definitely a lot more but I'll be here all day just posting all of my favorite songs haha!


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Two AM and she calls me 'cause I'm still awake,
Can you help me unravel my latest mistake,
I don't love him, winter just wasn't my season
Yeah we walk through the doors, so accusing their eyes
Like they have any right at all to criticize, hypocrites,
You're all here for the very same reason
'Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button girl,
So cradle your head in you hands
And breathe, just breathe,
Whoa breathe, just breathe
May he turn twenty one on the base at Fort Bliss
Just today he sat down to the flask in his fist,
Ain't been sober, since maybe October of last year.
Here in town you can tell he's been down for a while,
But my God it's so beautiful when the boy smiles,
Wanna hold him, maybe I'll just sing about it.
'Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table.
No one can find the rewind button boys,
So cradle your head in your hands,
And breathe, just breathe,
Whoa breathe, just breathe
There's a light at each end of this tunnel, you shout
But you're just as far in as you'll ever be out
These mistakes you've made, you'll just make them again
If you only try turning around.
Two AM and I'm still awake, writing a song
If I get it all down on paper, its no longer
Inside of me, threatening the life it belongs to
And I feel like I'm naked in front of the crowd
'Cause these words are my diary, screaming out loud
And I know that you'll use them, however you want to
'Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button now
Sing it if you understand.
And breathe, just breathe
Whoa breathe, just breathe


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

Martina McBride - "Concrete Angel"

She walks to school with the lunch
She packed
Nobody knows what she's
Holdin' back
Wearin' the same dress
She wore yesterday
She hides the bruises with linen
And lace
The teacher wonders but she
Doesn't ask
It's hard to see the pain
Behind the mask
Bearing the burden
Of a secret storm
Sometimes she wishes she was
Never born
Through the wind and the rain
She stands hard as a stone
In her world that she can rise above
But her dreams give her wings
And she flies to a place where
She's loved
Concrete angel
Somebody cries in the middle
Of the night
The neighbors hear, but they turn
Out the lights
A fragile soul caught in the hands
Of fate
When morning comes
It'll be too late
Through the wind and the rain
She stands hard as a stone
In her world that she can rise above
But her dreams give her wings
And she flies to a place where
She's loved
Concrete angel
A statue stands in a shaded place
An angel girl with an upturned face
A name is written on a polished rock
A broken heart that the world forgot
Through the wind and the rain
She stands hard as a stone
In her world that she can rise above
But her dreams give her wings
And she flies to a place where
She's loved
Concrete angel


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 2, 2020)

A View To A Kill, by Duran Duran

Meeting you with a view to a kill
Face to face in secret places, feel the chill
Nightfall covers me, but you know the plans I'm making
Still overseas, could it be the whole Earth opening wide
A sacred why, a mystery gaping inside
A week is why, until we
Dance into the fire
That fatal kiss is all we need
Dance into the fire
To fatal sounds of broken dreams
Dance into the fire
That fatal kiss is all we need
Dance into the fire
The choice for you is the view to a kill
Between the shades assassination standing still
Earth's crystal tears, the fall of snowflakes on your body
First time in years to drench your skin in lover's rosy stain
A chance to find the phoenix for the flame
A chance to die, but can we
Dance into the fire
That fatal kiss is all we need
Dance into the fire
To fatal sounds of broken dreams
Dance into the fire
That fatal kiss is all we need
Dance into the fire
When all we see is the view to a kill


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

(lyrics on screen)
Shared the song itself, it's actually really good and has a strong message


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 2, 2020)

*Find Yourself- Brad Paisley

When you find yourself
In some far off place
And it causes you
To rethink some things
You start to sense
That slowly you're becoming someone else
And then you find yourself
When you make new friends
In a brand new town
And you start to think
About settling down
The things that would have been lost on you
Are now clear as a bell
And you find yourself
That's when you find yourself
Well you go through life
So sure of where you're heading
And you wind up lost
And it's the best thing that could happen
'Cause sometimes when you lose your way
It's really just as well
'Cause you find yourself
That when you find yourself
When you meet the one
You've been waiting for
And she's everything
That you want and more
You look at her
And you finally start
To live for someone else
And then you find yourself
That's when you find yourself
We go though life
So sure of where we're heading
And then we wind up lost
And it's the best thing that could happen
Sometimes when you lose your way
It's really just as well
Because you find yourself
Yeah that's when you find yourself




*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 2, 2020)

_'Cause love's such an old-fashioned word,
And love dares you to care for the people on the edge of the night,
And love dares you to change our way of caring about ourselves.
This is our last dance.
This is our last dance.
This is ourselves.
_
Under pressure.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 2, 2020)

*Don't Blink - Kenny Chesney

I turned on the evening news
Saw a old man being interviewed
Turning a hundred and two today
Asked him what's the secret to life
He looked up from his old pipe
Laughed and said "All I can say is"
Don't blink
Just like that you're six years old and you take a nap and you
Wake up and you're twenty-five and your high school sweetheart becomes your wife
Don't blink
You just might miss your babies growing like mine did
Turning into moms and dads next thing you know your "better half"
Of fifty years is there in bed
And you're praying God takes you instead
Trust me friend a hundred years goes faster than you think
So don't blink
I was glued to my TV when it looked like he looked at me and said
"Best start putting first things first"
Cause when your hourglass runs out of sand
You can't flip it over and start again
Take every breathe God gives you for what it's worth
Don't blink
Just like that you're six years old and you take a nap and you
Wake up and you're twenty-five and your high school sweetheart becomes your wife
Don't blink
You just might miss your babies growing like mine did
Turning into moms and dads next thing you know your "better half"
Of fifty years is there in bed
And you're praying God takes you instead
Trust me friend a hundred years goes faster than you think
So don't blink
So I've been tryin' to slow it down
I've been tryin' to take it in
In this here today, gone tomorrow world we're livin' in
Don't blink
Just like that you're six years old and you take a nap and you
Wake up and you're twenty-five and your high school sweetheart becomes your wife
Don't blink
You just might miss your babies growing like mine did
Turning into moms and dads next thing you know your "better half"
Of fifty years is there in bed
And you're praying God takes you instead
Trust me friend a hundred years goes faster than you think
So don't blink
Naw, don't blink
Life goes faster than you think




*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 3, 2020)

I mentioned 99 Luftballoons earlier, and I forgot to post the lyrics.

Hast du etwas Zeit für mich?
Dann singe ich ein Lied für dich
Von 99 Luftballons
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
Denkst du vielleicht grad an mich?
Dann singe ich ein Lied für dich
Von 99 Luftballons
Und, dass sowas von sowas kommt

99 Luftballons
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
Hielt man für Ufos aus dem All
Darum schickte ein General
'Ne Fliegerstaffel hinterher
Alarm zu geben, wenn's so wär
Dabei war'n dort am Horizont
Nur 99 Luftballons

99 Düsenflieger
Jeder war ein großer Krieger
Hielten sich für Captain Kirk
Es gab ein großes Feuerwerk
Die Nachbarn haben nichts gerafft
Und fühlten sich gleich angemacht
Dabei schoss man am Horizont
Auf 99 Luftballons

99 Kriegsminister
Streichholz und Benzinkanister
Hielten sich für schlaue Leute
Witterten schon fette Beute
Riefen, „Krieg!“, und wollten Macht
Mann, wer hätte das gedacht?
Dass es einmal so weit kommt
Wegen 99 Luftballons

Wegen 99 Luftballons
99 Luftballons

99 Jahre Krieg
Ließen keinen Platz für Sieger
Kriegsminister gibt's nicht mehr
Und auch keine Düsenflieger
Heute zieh' ich meine Runden
Seh' die Welt in Trümmern liegen
Hab' 'n Luftballon gefunden
Denk' an dich und lass' ihn fliegen

In English...

Do you have some time for me?
Then I'll sing a song for you About
99 balloons
On their way to the horizon
Are you maybe thinking of me?
Then I sing a song for you
99 balloons
And that something of something coming

99 balloons
on their way to the horizon
Held to UFOs from outer space
why sent a General
'Ne squadron afterwards
to sound an alarm if it so would
There were
only 99 balloons there

99 jet planes
Everyone was a great warrior
Considered Captain Kirk
There was a big firework display
The neighbors did not gather anything
and immediately felt like they were being
shot at
99 balloons on the horizon

99 war minister
matches and petrol canisters
thought they were clever people,
already praised fat booty shouting
, "War!" And wanted power
man, who would have thought that?
That it will come this far
Because of 99 balloons

Because of 99 balloons
99 balloons

99 years of war There was
no place for winners
There was no more minister of war
And no jet planes
Today I make my rounds
See the world in ruins
Found a balloon
Think of you and let it fly

The actual English version was rewritten; the above was a direct translation from the German. The English version, which I actually know by heart, goes like:

You and I in a little toy shop buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got
Set them free at the break of dawn, 'til one by one, they were gone
Back at base, bugs in the software flash the message, "something's out there"
Floating in the summer sky, 99 red balloons go by

99 red balloons floating in the summer sky
Panic bells, it's red alert; something here from someone else
The war machine springs to life; opens up one eager eye
Focus in, in on the sky, 99 red balloons go by

99 decision street; 99 ministers meet
To worry, worry, super-scurry
Call the troops out in a hurry!
This is what we've waited for
This is it boys; this is war!
The president is on the line, 99 red balloons go by

99 knights of the air ride super-hi-tech jet fighters
Everyone's a superhero; everyone's a Captain Kirk!
With orders to identify, clarify and classify
Scrambling the summer sky, 99 red balloons go by

As 99 red balloons go by!

99 dreams I have had; in every one, a red balloon
It's all over and I'm standing pretty...
In this dust that was a city!
If I could find a souvenir, just to prove the world was here...
Here it is: a red balloon. I think of you and let it go....

Long post! But I hope you all appreciate it!


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 3, 2020)

*Judas Priest - Painkiller*

Faster than a bullet
Terrifying scream
Enraged and full of anger
He's half man and half machine

Rides the Metal Monster
Breathing smoke and fire
Closing in with vengeance soaring high

He is the Painkiller
This is the Painkiller

Planets devastated
Mankind's on its knees
A saviour comes from out the skies
In answer to their pleas

Through boiling clouds of thunder
Blasting bolts of steel
Evils going under deadly wheels

He is the Painkiller
This is the Painkiller

Faster than a laser bullet
Louder than an atom bomb
Chromium plated boiling metal
Brighter than a thousand suns

Flying high on rapture
Stronger free and brave
Nevermore en-captured
They've been brought back from the grave

With mankind resurrected
Forever to survive
Returns from Armageddon to the skies

He is the Painkiller
This is the Painkiller
Wings of steel Painkiller
Deadly wheels Painkiller

He is the Painkiller
This is the Painkiller
He is the Painkiller
This is the Painkiller

Pain! Pain!
Killer! Killer!
Pain! Pain!
Killer! Killer!

Can't stop the Painkiller!
Pain!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I mentioned 99 Luftballoons earlier, and I forgot to post the lyrics.
> 
> Hast du etwas Zeit für mich?
> Dann singe ich ein Lied für dich
> ...


An amazing song. I can sing it in both English and German ^^


----------

